# BC Northern Lights VS. SuperCloset Deluxe: The battle of the boxes!!!



## harveyjarvey (Feb 3, 2011)

After over 5 months of studying the best options for a stealth Growbox under $3000 I narrowed it down to 2 companies BC Northern Lights and Supercloset. 2 very different companies with very different types of Grow boxes. UNTIL NOW. I am pretty sure I will be one of the first people to order it....

BC Northern lights just came out with a system that is basically a Supercloset but built with all their wiring and systems. I am gonna go ahead and say this new system is built to directly compete with supercloset and in my opinion Supercloset is going to get blown away by it...

but we will see ill journal my first grow in it. heres the link http://www.bcnorthernlights.com/assets/catalogs/BCNL_Catalog.pdf scroll down to the Bud Pro or the Bud light and it looks pretty dope! Comes with C02 unit already installed

*Notice to haters:* If you hate grow boxes, and hate people who spend money on them please dont post here. If you are going to tell us how we should build our own and its cheaper blah blah... just save it for someone else.

If you own a supercloset or a bc northern lights unit let the discussion begin and hopefully it will save people alot of time and guesswork for getting one of these units.


----------



## mwowner15 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dont think it is possible not to troll when such large amounts of money is being spent on a stealth box.... But none the less very interesting to see how your experiment will go and maybe if your grow box is better then mine i will buy one myself =)


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 3, 2011)

Desperate act from a desperate company. Harvey, you clearly work for BC Northern Lights....you aren't fooling anybody. 
That thing looks like a piece of junk. Quit spamming the site.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> Desperate act from a desperate company. Harvey, you clearly work for BC Northern Lights....you aren't fooling anybody.
> That thing looks like a piece of junk. Quit spamming the site.
> 
> A picture is worth a thousand words and a video is worth a thousand pictures....enjoy.
> ...


Just because you're butthurt that you cant afford a prefab growbox from BC doesn't mean he's automatically an employee trying to eek out some bucks. BC is a legit company if you have the money to spend, granted its nothing you cant do on your own, but it's very professional equipment, and I've seen some of the larger turnkey kits in action and they're quite elegant. Some people prefer to DIY and some people prefer automation and shiny boxes. 

If every time I saw someone saying good things about a product on this website I assumed that they're working for a company, then EVERY SINGLE PERSON on this website is a huge corporate whore bag for AN H&G and HTG Supply. You should all be ashamed of yourselves for posing as marijuana growers when you're all just selling your products!

See how stupid you sound when you do that?


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 4, 2011)

Haha! A fellow employee in action...your post makes no sense! I have a grow box! it cost the same amount...price has nothing to do with it...here is the SPAM proof....that bud light thing isn't even on their website yet...I just checked!!!! Not only are you SPAMTASTIC, you are not even stealthy...haha...nor is your eye sore white cabinet......I have a great idea...let's name our new grow box after a shitty beer!!


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Dan Grow said:


> Haha! A fellow employee in action...your post makes no sense! I have a grow box! it cost the same amount...price has nothing to do with it...here is the SPAM proof....that bud light thing isn't even on their website yet...I just checked!!!! Not only are you SPAMTASTIC, you are not even stealthy...haha...nor is your eye sore white cabinet......I have a great idea...let's name our new grow box after a shitty beer!!


You're clearly 12 and angry about that really difficult book report due tomorrow so I'm just going to leave you alone and pretend this conversation didn't happen. Idiot...


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 4, 2011)

First I am butt hurt because I can't afford it and now I am upset about a difficult book report?....in actuality, I am just pointing out that harvey's post reads like a commercial......ok, that's all for now...I'm off to go finish my really difficult book report....it's due tomorrow....yikes!


----------



## dooley1 (Feb 4, 2011)

not impressed with the bc bloombox..i got one and was not happy about a couple things..first it is not nearly as quiet as they make it out to be ..you can have it in a different bedroom with the door closed and you can still hear the air pump rattling away clearly..not too stealth if u ask me...second when you call and ask for help with things ..they give you attitude and act like you are wasting their time and somtimes they call you a liar..mine had screws missing(which were supposed to hold the cfl light up..and that caused it to rattle horribly..when i called, the guy basically told me i was a liar and that they inspect everything before they leave...bunch of jerks if u ask me...the product works but you can get 3 times as much grow equipment for the price of the bloombox and you wont have to put up with the horrible customer service..also the air circulation sucks in these things..without extra fans ..mold seems to be a problem..sorry bc but im not too happy bout spending 3500 dollars for that


----------



## ericthegreen1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Whoa...came across this one looking for input from others about a bloom booster for my SuperCloset Trinity. I am running the GH line and thinking of trying House and Garden Bud XL??? Anyone mix these lines? Back to the thread....both companies make good products..we all know it. The reason I chose the Trinity over the BloomBox is size and stealth. Its almost twice the size and I have it in my home office and they look like nobodys business. Plus I am a BUY AMERICAN dude. I just couldn't fanthom giving $4,000 to a foreign country and just have it leave ours never to be seen again and going up BCNL noses. They have a pretty funny video out there about a midget blowing lines with the salesguy. I know its a joke but seriously....how far from the truth is it? Anyway....Dan Grow...settle down...WE ARE GROWING WEED HERE PEOPLE not trying to solve Egypt's riot problem. How bout that Bud XL question?


----------



## TardyMarty421 (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got the SuperCloset. I looked at both companies...it is funny that you mention that BC Northern coke video..i saw that too!!...the other thing was in their about us section on their site they had a picture of a guy about to put his mouth on a breast and the description said something like that he wanted to be in the porn industry but was doing this in the meantime...didn't strike me as professional.
I think that I made the right choice.
Granted I haven't had any harvests yet, but it looks like I'm off to a good start. :0)


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 4, 2011)

...i'm not really excited at all there ericthegreen1.....thanks though.


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 4, 2011)

dooley1 said:


> not impressed with the bc bloombox..i got one and was not happy about a couple things..first it is not nearly as quiet as they make it out to be ..you can have it in a different bedroom with the door closed and you can still hear the air pump rattling away clearly..not too stealth if u ask me...second when you call and ask for help with things ..they give you attitude and act like you are wasting their time and somtimes they call you a liar..mine had screws missing(which were supposed to hold the cfl light up..and that caused it to rattle horribly..when i called, the guy basically told me i was a liar and that they inspect everything before they leave...bunch of jerks if u ask me...the product works but you can get 3 times as much grow equipment for the price of the bloombox and you wont have to put up with the horrible customer service..also the air circulation sucks in these things..without extra fans ..mold seems to be a problem..sorry bc but im not too happy bout spending 3500 dollars for that


That's really weird. My friend in BC ordered one of their packages paid like $8k and they came, set it up, made sure everything was working, and showed him how to use everything step by step, not a single problem. There's always asshole employees everywhere I guess, I've had problems dealing with HTG and a few other normally reputable retailers, I guess it just comes down to who picks up the phone at the other end. Sorry to hear about your shitty experience with them though. 

When it comes down to it Superclosets and BCNL are both niche products, mostly for people who dont really have the know how to setup a hydro from scratch so despite the costs I do think its cool that theres companies out there trying to make growing more accessible to people with little/no knowledge of how to grow.


----------



## mwowner15 (Feb 5, 2011)

Did anyone notice that the people who claim to have them only have like less then 10 posts??? Umm something is fishy, btw i knew from the start this thread is going to get trollled lol


----------



## Dan Grow (Feb 6, 2011)

did you notice that two out of the three of them have pics of a grow in their cabinet in their posts?! 
yea...they must be lying about owning one. haha!


----------



## smacc46 (Feb 26, 2011)

man u can go either way...i mean yes it cost a shit load but is it woth it...well it was for me...u can check my journals i only have 2 and in the second one i graduated to growing on my own...but here is a quick run down from a real customer....i got mine in november of 09...my ballast went out before i even got started i spent a day on the phoen trouble shooting the problem with Jack and one other person forget the name but there was no problem they sent me out 2 new ballast in a weeks time and i was up and running...is the box perfect no but is is a great product...it has more then payed for itself and i am happy with that...first grow 15 oz second i got 21 and third and fortth got a pound and a half on each....now i stick to growing what i know in there and dont change it up...if u got the money and no room and want to just jump in and grow get one...if u got time and some skill and some space hit the hydro store...knowing what i know now i would not buy another one but thats because i out grew the box and prefer other methods but the box put me in the mix when i was ready...so i thank bcnl for that and jack for all his help during my first grow...i know everyone is gonna have an opinion about how to do it best but as long as your growing thats all that matters to me...by any means...i will have a journal coming up soon...just moved into another spot long story...ill save that for another day...good luck to all...im loving this so cal weather i have not had to run my ac uning for like 3 months now saving a ton on that w&p bill haha


----------



## papii706 (Sep 16, 2012)

Check these guys out if you want a very stealth grow cabinet, Great customer service and top notch accessories. http://www.actechwi.com/category-s/1865.htm also check out the YouTube cabinet walkaround as mike (owner) explains the components of this supercloset killer. I just ordered mine and awaiting its arrival. These guys at AC Tech are on top of there game, you would have to be a fool to buy any other brand. If you can't find the YouTube link just search Stanley 336 in the YouTube searchbar. If you speak with them tell them Chris referred you. I am not a spammer nor do I work for this company I Just want people who are interested in quality to witness.


----------



## ladytea (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone...I have recently received a BCNL Bloombox Royale and LOVE IT!!! Two expensive bulbs and a tub of root material opened / broke / spilled during shipment and the FRIENDLY and PROFICIENT STAFF were AMAZING!!! 100% Replacement no questions or photo's asked...I supplied photo's though! I am on my first crop atm and so far everything is fantastic! Whenever I have a question I call the 800 number or send an email to my Sales Rep. He gets back to me immediately, 7 days a week...just like they say they will. I decided to get this box over others was also because of the SUPPORT that BCNL offers. As a first time serious grower I need that. I'll be happy to keep u posted on my grow, White Widow fem seeds from Holland. My vote is for BC Northern Lights...they have exceeded my expectations on every level so far. Peace.


----------



## jpill (Sep 17, 2012)

LMAO, you the fuck would spend 2-3k on a grow box ? You could set up a 10x10 room with 1,000 watt lights for that !! I met the owner of BCNL lights at a CCI seminar , he's a fucking lame !!


----------



## DontSmokeThat (Oct 4, 2012)

jpill said:


> LMAO, you the fuck would spend 2-3k on a grow box ? You could set up a 10x10 room with 1,000 watt lights for that !! I met the owner of BCNL lights at a CCI seminar , he's a fucking lame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another reason to go with the SC. LOL.


----------



## Organicuz (Oct 4, 2012)

OMG! Just checked the AC Tech grow box and must say I am impressed! PSYCH! Is that a serious product to buy? because it looks like a 4th grader put it together.. I never talk shit on this forum but I can't help myself this time. Seriously that thing is pathetic and for the same price as a bloombox?! All you're paying for is the nice metal cabinet, lol! The components that make it up is normal shit bought from The Home Depot and thrown inside a box waaay too small in LxW for even a stealth grow but oh its 6' tall so its okay...? Not to mention the 2 90w led lights that everyone knows are shit already. Oh wait! you can get an upgrade on the lights.. 4 18w "side T8"s for $250! SIIIICK!!! I'm baffled right now honestly I'm shocked this exists.. wow.. wow. Really!? Sorry man if you really ordered this you are getting bent.

Pz,
-OC


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Oct 18, 2012)

I hate how the trolls ignored the hater disclaimer at the beginning and how people seem to have forgotten that this is a thread in regards to the bloom box and super closet and not any other stealth boxes... All I'm trying to figure out is if it's worth investing in a bloom box or a super closest but obviously because these items are a bit on the pricey side no one can really comment. Trolls thank you for ruining a perfectly good and would be helpful thread I hope any other boxes that were publicized on this thread and not bought due to the ill nature of there advertising and as a fellow member I recommend boycotting any other boxes posted on this thread due to there blunt disrespect.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 18, 2012)

save your moey and build a top notch grow room you can build a awsome grow room for what they charge for those pussy grow boxes. but I guess a lot of people have more money than brains. you can build a way better room than you can ever get from a grow box.


----------



## Kite High (Oct 18, 2012)

papii706 said:


> Check these guys out if you want a very stealth grow cabinet, Great customer service and top notch accessories. http://www.actechwi.com/category-s/1865.htm also check out the YouTube cabinet walkaround as mike (owner) explains the components of this supercloset killer. I just ordered mine and awaiting its arrival. These guys at AC Tech are on top of there game, you would have to be a fool to buy any other brand. If you can't find the YouTube link just search Stanley 336 in the YouTube searchbar. If you speak with them tell them Chris referred you. I am not a spammer nor do I work for this company I Just want people who are interested in quality to witness.





ladytea said:


> Hello Everyone...I have recently received a BCNL Bloombox Royale and LOVE IT!!! Two expensive bulbs and a tub of root material opened / broke / spilled during shipment and the FRIENDLY and PROFICIENT STAFF were AMAZING!!! 100% Replacement no questions or photo's asked...I supplied photo's though! I am on my first crop atm and so far everything is fantastic! Whenever I have a question I call the 800 number or send an email to my Sales Rep. He gets back to me immediately, 7 days a week...just like they say they will. I decided to get this box over others was also because of the SUPPORT that BCNL offers. As a first time serious grower I need that. I'll be happy to keep u posted on my grow, White Widow fem seeds from Holland. My vote is for BC Northern Lights...they have exceeded my expectations on every level so far. Peace.






ok seriously now...where can I get a job spamming grow products on forums...so blatantly obvious...I want that job... really!


----------



## Kite High (Oct 18, 2012)

whydoineedthis123 said:


> I hate how the trolls ignored the hater disclaimer at the beginning and how people seem to have forgotten that this is a thread in regards to the bloom box and super closet and not any other stealth boxes... All I'm trying to figure out is if it's worth investing in a bloom box or a super closest but obviously because these items are a bit on the pricey side no one can really comment. Trolls thank you for ruining a perfectly good and would be helpful thread I hope any other boxes that were publicized on this thread and not bought due to the ill nature of there advertising and as a fellow member I recommend boycotting any other boxes posted on this thread due to there blunt disrespect.


umm hey...this thread was started over a year ago... wouldn't be useful information anyhow...apologies


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Oct 18, 2012)

I see there are some quick tempered people... It may be an old thread but I'm currently looking for information in regards to these boxes, instead of name calling me perhaps you could be of some use and help me find the info I need?


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Also in regards to bluntmassa1 I would love to build my own but I feel it would be too suspicious, especially since it's a rented one bedroom unit that I am dealing with. Should you have any or know of any threads that could lead me to a how to make a less expensive, stealthy, non-smelly/noisy growbox I would be forever grateful. I am fairly new to the blogging community and am not quite sure where to access this type of information, instead I've been using google which lead me to this thread. [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 19, 2012)

whydoineedthis123 said:


> Also in regards to bluntmassa1 I would love to build my own but I feel it would be too suspicious, especially since it's a rented one bedroom unit that I am dealing with. Should you have any or know of any threads that could lead me to a how to make a less expensive, stealthy, non-smelly/noisy growbox I would be forever grateful. I am fairly new to the blogging community and am not quite sure where to access this type of information, instead I've been using google which lead me to this thread.


check out this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxBHCyXruXM&feature=fvwrel he shows you how to build a grow room just be sure to buy a carbon filter and a muffler for your fan and a digital ballast and your grow will be quite and smell proof build whatever dimension you want. you can even have a lumber yard pre-cut your boards. either that or just buy one their all about the same. but you can probally turn your whole bedroom into a grow room for the price of them junk boxes.


----------



## whydoineedthis123 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for your very helpful advice i'll be smoking my own in no time!


----------



## flogger11 (Oct 30, 2012)

supercloset and bc are junk, they dont stop the smell and they both overheat like crzy! i have an accelerated technologies stanley PRO and it flat out works! seriously, no smell escapes, NONE! and it doesnt overheat, man, they are the best out there bar none


----------



## growguy78 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just purchased a Supercloset Deluxe 3.0, I am writing a review and have a bunch of pics posted on the other site, follow the link to cut through the crap...

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/178230-just-got-my-supercloset-deluxe-3-0-lots-pics.html


----------



## Kite High (Nov 10, 2012)

growguy78 said:


> I just purchased a Supercloset Deluxe 3.0, I am writing a review and have a bunch of pics posted on the other site, follow the link to cut through the crap...
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/grow-supply-product-reviews/178230-just-got-my-supercloset-deluxe-3-0-lots-pics.html


send it back...they ripped you off


----------



## DontSmokeThat (Jun 10, 2013)

Kite High said:


> send it back...they ripped you off*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. In all honesty, the SuperCloset is very expensive for what it does, but you have to keep in mind that your paying for the convenience of a ready-to-go system. No matter what you get in life, generally if you have the means and the know-how to make it yourself it's going to be much cheaper. Hell, I make my own breakfast all the time rather than go to the local diner and save $30.00 a day (the way I eat) That's like $600.00 a month I KEEP. 

I have a SuperCloset and love it. I've never experienced the issues others had and the few issues I DID have were a result of my own mishaps. Perfection takes time and I still haven't reached that point as I don't fully always know what i'm looking at, but a friend of mine is an expert and comes by on occasion to check my stash and help me fine tune everything. He uses the same closet, another closet, and an old trailer for his and has some crazy nice grows. But he's also been growing it since we'd been in middle school so... LOL.


----------



## Bonng Solo (Oct 22, 2013)

What about ACTech, (Accelerated Technologies) ? Anyone know about their boxes, particularily the "Stanley 336 Pro".


----------



## flightestman (Jan 25, 2014)

there is no comparison, one is metal cabinate like a gun case with 18 gadge steel and then taped inside is bubble reflective paper, then at bottom are LEDs that glued or saucer to the roof of cloner chamber also the tray is half size of size of the cloner just wasted space. the top has i call them baby cups in what they call deep feeder, the plastic tray is IKEA which you wont discover till you make your first water change. Then there is hole where the power cords go through to surge protector. Even if there a bunch of things wrong with it you have pay almost 400 dollar to ship it back to them and one of reason is you waited too long another words one thing after another happens till you finally say enough that it I'm sending it back is not a reason to give you refund. Also they take it out of your credit card and also another 20 percent restocking fee for this piece of shit with all these problems. Now BC is more money, but actually engineered by a real engineers. The plugs the way it is put together. i can only compare it to opening up pin ball machine and the wiring how it is and white plugs that plug into motherboard that exactly how it it inside the machine. it pretty much does everything except changing your water once a week. It has computer (not light timers) that can control the length of watering and how many waters in a day, as well as to customize the light being off or on for how long. The system to feed the plants is drip feed which pretty much is the best, because the plant finds the water dripping down, there is no spraying the seed till it finds the water if it doesn't die first just forget one day and they will be dead. The deep water all it is water that sits in tub with black cups in cut out Ikea lid. Which for these guys was the easier cheapest choice, on bottom of plastic i found IKEA stamped into the plastic, for 2k they are putting IKEA plastic tub not to mention the cheapest I would rather have ph meter checker over ppm checker, but Ph checker is much more then ppm meter, so that probably why they didn't include meter both are equal important maybe PH is more so consider, they give you an R/O. I'm pretty sure there was no engineering on how much water or what size tub to use, just like there was no engineering to have the cloner tray fit the cloner chamber. And LED last long, but not forever and not even close to forever after 10 years what mess you have now. Should pullet off what the did they use whatever it was it isn't screws or bolts another cost too much i guess if LEDs were forever then there is no issue but they will go in 10 years, One looks like 2nd grader made it and other one looks like full grown adult with engineering degree made it. BC is more money but the whole unit is intelligent integrated growing machine. Not counting if you going to do illegal stuff with it. It will be collectors piece one day. I doubt they can hold on as a company once weed is legal and can be grown in your own home for personal use, but if you luckily enough to own one before it goes legal, you will have the best damn weed anyone has, you will no doubt be the coolest guy with best weed around and depending on which one you order you have more then enough for you to smoke to your hearts content or enough for you and your best friend and his friends the feeling of just having gob os weed at disposable make it all worth it. if your state is rich there to legalize i say don't buy it just wait, who knows what they will come up when big business comes in although i doubt the new ones once legalized will be light tight and lockable but i interested in seeing what big money has to offer. Stainless steel maybe unless your engineer from MIT or Pennstate you will not cable to build this in your garage.


----------



## flightestman (Jan 26, 2014)

did u find spray and unfinished parts, and reused scrap metal aluminum, for 3700, they told me if u grew something illegal you can't send it back, i was like whats you 3 year warranty cover? attention to detail. the piece that devices the flowering from veg has scratches from it being held by a mount and cut, like the reused scrap aluminum, for that much money they told me can you see it, another words as they build them they believe if the customer will never see it then half assign it is fine, i said i saw it when had to change the bulb. Pray if you order one the guy is very best and they don't re use cut parts, for that much money there no excuse to have half assed efforts to you build yours.


----------

